# Heard of Tuning Diesels . com or can recommend tuning firm?



## DJP

Friend of mine looking to improve the performance of his van Fiat 2.8 jtd.
I would have suggested same as mine. Van Aaken, but as they are no longer I am looking for any suggestions. 
This one has come up Tuning-Diesels.com Any comments or suggestions?


----------



## boosters

Is it a tuning box or proper remap he is after.
Tuning box =20% more bhp and torque
Remap =35% more bhp and torque and is tailored to vehicle with all imperfections of existing map removed.
I am a supplier of steinbauer tuning boxes,for details please pm me
Regards
Alex
p.s see other members comments on our service.


----------



## 110747

What is the effect on the vehicle emmissions whith your remap box.

when you say remap, is it a replacement ecu or an addon interceptor box with a mapped variation.

also does it affect the base warranty.

also interested.

regards

Geoff


----------



## ianhibs

DJP

Afraid I can't offer you any advice but merely thanks for drawing my attention to this site. This looks like a price that I might be prepared to pay as my van is not underpowered but I would like the torque improved at lower revs.

Hope someone says somethig nice about them.

Ian


----------



## LPDrifter

*Re: Heard of Tuning Diesels . com or can recommend tuning fi*



DJP said:


> Friend of mine looking to improve the performance of his van Fiat 2.8 jtd.
> I would have suggested same as mine. Van Aaken, but as they are no longer I am looking for any suggestions.
> This one has come up Tuning-Diesels.com Any comments or suggestions?


Can't comment on the company you mention above.

But I have used this company

http://www.speedkit.de/en/about-us.html

I actually ordered from this company while Van Aaken were still in business. The price they charge 149 EURO plus delivery cost of I think was either 30 or 40 EURO was a lot less than Van Aaken and seemed to do the same thing.

My experience is as follows:
1) the product was deliverd promptly by courier
2) the product arrived very well presented and well packaged
3) the installation instructions were in German ... but were still fairly self explanatory.
4) because of my limited mechanical knowledge I had a diesel mechanic install it for me .... it takes about 10 minutes to install.
5) I have driven about 1500 miles since installation and it definitely delivers a power and torque boost making the drive experience much better.
(I have a Fiat 2.8jtd engine)


----------



## boosters

http://www.speedkit.de/en/about-us.html

looking at this system it works by clipping onto the fuel rail pressure sensor therefore tricking the ecu to raise fuel pressure to push more fuel into the engine,be very wary as engines run on a high pressure fuel system already and putting more pressure on the fuel pump could cause major problems and a lot of expense approx £3-4 thousand pounds for new pump.
The best bolt on system clips onto the injectors allowing the injector to open for a longer period,therefore putting no extra pressure on the pump.


----------



## gaspode

boosters said:


> approx £3-4 thousand pounds for new pump.


Wow - that must be one hell of a pump. 8O

Would you care to point us in the direction of the Fiat 2.8jtd pump being sold for this price?


----------



## RichardnGill

I would guess that 3k would include fitting and diagnosing the problem? But still on the expensive side.

For what it is worth my own experance is if you dont need a removable box you are better off with a re map. I have had a few TDI cars done and the best results have been with the re map.

Richard...


----------



## boosters

Ring fiat main dealer ask them for price for supplying programming and fitting new fuel pump to fiat 2.8 jtd


----------



## LPDrifter

boosters said:


> Ring fiat main dealer ask them for price for supplying programming and fitting new fuel pump to fiat 2.8 jtd


Out of interest how much does it cost to have a re-map done by a competent technician?


----------



## gaspode

boosters said:


> Ring fiat main dealer ask them for price for supplying programming and fitting new fuel pump to fiat 2.8 jtd


Err..........

I was sort of assuming you'd already done that as you were quoting the price? :roll:


----------



## brillopad

Merc sprinter remap£500 it flys


----------



## 110747

It really is not as simple as having a re-map done.

firstly the ecu cannot be just re-mapped.

the ecu has to be replaced with one with a mappable eeprom.

or as i have done before, break into the ecu, de-solder the rom and replace with a new chip something like a superchip or ecutek eeprom.

then you need to load a base map.

then you have to fine tune the map on a rolling road.

then run it at duty cycle for at least 10,000 miles.

then strip the engine and inspect for accelerated wear etc.

oh and by the way you now lose the OBD.

a calibration from new will cost about 2 million quid and take up to 2 years.

you will not be able to crack the calibration and modify it.

if you miss something in the map you will trash the engine before you know it.

i have mapped many engines - mainly racing engines and performance derivatives and be assured anyone who says its easy has not done it properly.


if you have a vehicle with an ecu that is updated by the dealer automatically when they plug in the OBD kit, if it is modified by a third party when you go for a sevice and they plug in the OBD reader, it will either auto update and over wright any changes or through a wobbly and notify the dealer that it is modified and invalidate your waranty.

we call the add on units "smoke boxes" for a reason.

Here is a reason to be careful.

i did a car once and found a big flat spot at the early part of the power curve, thought, better get rid of that then.

spoke to the manufacturer, who then revealed that the flat spot was because during testing the power on launch was more than the transmission could take over extended use. so it was limited in the calibration to increase the life of the transmission.

so it was there for a good reason.

There are many ways to get more power from an engine but you won't change the fundamental laws of physics / thermodynamics.

i am not anti-tuning but you don't get something for nothing.

Geoff B


----------



## boosters

i am not anti-tuning but you don't get something for nothing.
Hi Geoff
its nice to know that someone understands the time and development that goes into remapping a vehicle properly.This is the process we adopt before we will actually sell our modification for that vehicle.We have to drive the vehicle and rolling road test the vehicle with a real time emulator so we can switch between modified and original to get the optimal performance and fuel economy without stressing the engine,this can take weeks of testing,as for tthe main dealer detecting the ecu has been remapped,things have moved along slightly,the software we have the sole licence for in the uk automatically resets the flash counter in the ecu and also leaves no tags unlike other software so there is no trace of the ecu being reprogrammed.
The trouble nowadays is that so many people who advertise remapping just buy a reader and writer of flea bay and read the mapping from the vehicle and email to a third party anywhere in the world,they then recieve a modified file by email and write that into the vehicle ecu.I have read some of these so called modifications and most is just a % increase on the standard map and sometimes that increase is way above what i would rec to leave all the safety parameters in the engine.
Regards
Alex


----------



## tonka

I hade re-map done by local guy (Staffs).. Was meant to be £250 ish but got it at £100 as he was here doing my sons Smart Forfour car at the time.. Bargain !
We have Fiat with 2.8jtd. Great improvement on performance and no change on the fuel comsumption.
Ref the emmisions.. Just had our first Mot and the emmisions where bang on the button......

Note.. Smart car 207 bhp !!! Verified..


----------



## crazyhorse

Hi

I have a year 2000 model Hymer B544. Checking the engine serial number with Fiat and they say it is a 2.8 td. 

It seems my engine cannot be remapped because it has a mechanical pump and injectors system. It needs to be common rail with electronic ecu and injectors to make it possible.

Is there a safe way to increase the power and torque from a 2.8TD engine?


----------



## 92046

*Power boost*

Hi to all

Crazyhorse, even with a mechanical fuel pump you can have it tuned, they do a dynamometer tune up and set the pump for optimum output,

A gain of around 10% - 15% at the wheels, and yes it is well worth having done,

I have a 2000 CI Riviera with mechanical pump, (1.9tdi) now has an output of 123bhp.


----------



## zappy61

*Re: Heard of Tuning Diesels . com or can recommend tuning fi*



LPDrifter said:


> DJP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friend of mine looking to improve the performance of his van Fiat 2.8 jtd.
> I would have suggested same as mine. Van Aaken, but as they are no longer I am looking for any suggestions.
> This one has come up Tuning-Diesels.com Any comments or suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't comment on the company you mention above.
> 
> But I have used this company
> 
> http://www.speedkit.de/en/about-us.html
> 
> I actually ordered from this company while Van Aaken were still in business. The price they charge 149 EURO plus delivery cost of I think was either 30 or 40 EURO was a lot less than Van Aaken and seemed to do the same thing.
> 
> My experience is as follows:
> 1) the product was deliverd promptly by courier
> 2) the product arrived very well presented and well packaged
> 3) the installation instructions were in German ... but were still fairly self explanatory.
> 4) because of my limited mechanical knowledge I had a diesel mechanic install it for me .... it takes about 10 minutes to install.
> 5) I have driven about 1500 miles since installation and it definitely delivers a power and torque boost making the drive experience much better.
> (I have a Fiat 2.8jtd engine)
Click to expand...

Hi Drifter,

Have you tried the speedkit box yet? If so are you satisfied with the result?


----------



## 107088

I dont know if its the same principle, but when a manufacturer sell a motorcycle in the EU, or wherever, the engine is tuned for a compramise between smooth running and emmissins controls.

Bikes, theres 3 stages, exhaust, ecu, rolling road. Its important, when you're doing a bike, to choose a company whos experienced, and the rolling road & remap adjusts and tunes _your_ engine to the best level possible.
The bikes are detuned through the rev range which has been chosen by beurocrats for the emissions regs. doing one bit, e.g. exhaust, can free the gases exiting from the engine, but ca fluff up the fuelling, leading to further flat spots or duff running.

I reckon, if the same reasons apply, then I'd choose getting the whole caboodle done, so my engine ws tuned individually.


----------



## tude

well guys i run a 3.0 fiat doing 22mpg at no more than 60mph i was happy with performance but not mpg so i contacted spider diesel tuner ive now got 197 bhp plus 25 mpg if it goes into fiat 5mins and its off and same to put it back on. ive now spoken to 3 or 4 other motorhomers who now have had this unit fitted all are very happy with mpg and power the theory is more power less throttle more mpg 100% works mike


----------

